
Pokemon NO Blocker so you never have to see any mentions of Pokemon ever again - conorbrowne
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/pokemon-no-pokemon-blocke/fcfkedekimblhldjbiphhfobkafkeaeb
======
gonvaled
Will it block this article too?

~~~
conorbrowne
Ironically yes! Haha

